# عاجل جداً : اعتداء جديد للجيش على دير القديس مكاريوس السكندري بوادى الريان الآن



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

عاجل جداً : اعتداء جديد للجيش على دير القديس مكاريوس السكندري بوادى الريان الآن 








راهب يصرح : 50 دبابة تحاصر الدير 
الاعتداء على الرهبان بالذخيرة الحية 
والجنود يضربوا الرهبان بهراوات مكهربة 

المسيحى الحر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

نشرت ايضا الكتبيه الطبيه عن هذا الخبر ​*​*





في اتصال مع الاستاذ كرم غبريال المحامي الموجود حاليا بدير الانبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون اخبرنا بأن الجيش يقوم باطلاق النيران على الاباء الرهبان الان وسط حالة من الفزع وسماع لطلقات نار كثيفة تطلق اثناء الاتصال.
كما قام بالاتصال بنا راهب من دير أبو مقار ليخبرنا عن نفس الخبر وهجوم قوات الجيش واطلاق الرصاص على الرهبان وقطع الاتصال... ​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 فبراير 2011)

*ماذا نتوقع من القوات " المسلمة" المصرية غير كل تعصب و ارهاب و قذارة؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

دبابات ومدرعات الجيش تحاصر دير الأنبا "مكاريوس السكندري" بـ"الفيوم" وتقذف الرهبان بالحجارة

​







الاربعاء 23 فبراير 2011 

كتب: جرجس بشرى 
قال أحد رهبان دير الأنبا "مكاريوس السكندري" بـ"وادي الريان" بـ"الفيوم" في حديث خاص لـ"الأقباط متحدون": إن قوات من الجيش والشرطة مدعومة بالدبابات قد حاصرت حدود الدير منذ قليل، اعتراضًا على إقامة سور، مؤكِّدًا أن القوات قد قامت بإطلاق أعيرة نارية، وبقذف الرهبان بالحجارة، وأنه احتفظ بعدد من الطلقات التي تم إطلاقها.

وناشد الراهب منظمات حقوق الإنسان والمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بالتدخل العاجل لإنقاذ الرهبان والدير.







​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]StW9QmpAzFY&feature=player_embedded#at=13[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zezza (23 فبراير 2011)

ربنا موجود ..هو اللى قادر يتصرف ​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2011)

*ولسه يا مصر *
*يا ترى رايحة لفين*
*لخلافه ارهابيه همجيه تخلفية*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2011)

*أعتداء على 
دير الأنبا بولا
دير الأنبا بيشوى
دير الانبا مكاريوس
ذبح القس داوود بشقتة بأسيوط 

وماذا بعد !!!؟

شكرا جدا للخبر والمجهود

*​


----------

